# 04 SE-R Spec V Qs



## Kirbster (May 18, 2004)

I am looking at getting an SE-R Spec V for a daily driver. Any pros/cons about the options? Anything a must have? Like the Brembo brakes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

brembos aren't necessary.....not for that price...aftermarkets can be had for less and aftermarkets are better. RF package is a joke if you want to upgrade later.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

The RF is not a joke. If you have to have 1000 watts of power and duel subs in the trunk, then I guess it is, but it is a decent stereo. It sounds better then the kenwood that the MSP gets. The kenwood has a harder thump, but it doesn't sound as clear. 

I've given myself a little bit of a headach from jamming from the RF stereo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My friend has 13 or 14 inch Baers (9 in Baers rears) on his GSX and they have a nasty bite and absolutely no fade. I have heard EBC brakes are good. After market Brembo GT has a great name but a nasty price. Porsche makes the best stock brakes. What do you think is best for money and best overall for the 02-04 SE-R?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

caveman said:


> The RF is not a joke. If you have to have 1000 watts of power and duel subs in the trunk, then I guess it is, but it is a decent stereo. It sounds better then the kenwood that the MSP gets. The kenwood has a harder thump, but it doesn't sound as clear.
> 
> I've given myself a little bit of a headach from jamming from the RF stereo.



I said it's a joke _if you want to upgrade later_ because it is. You'd have to tear it all out, amps and everything, because there is no amp in the head unit. It's a real pos, actually.

all made by panasonic, i think the sub is the only thing by fosgate


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think the RF deck is panasonic...its clarion.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stealthb14 said:


> I don't think the RF deck is panasonic...its clarion.


Speakers are panasonic, head unit is clarion with a sticker, and sub is low end rf


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

Getting back to the brakes. I've heard ,now correct me if i'm wrong, that the stock brakes with anti locks stop in a shorter distance than the Brembos with no antilocks. I have the stocks and the initial bite is extremely strong although the fade is very, very noticable. Brembos strong point is fade factor. I haven't driven the 04 V w/o antilocks Brembos yet. But I can tell you that the bite on my V with stocks is definitely stronger, initially, than the Brembos w/ antilocks on my STI.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Speakers are panasonic, head unit is clarion with a sticker, and sub is low end rf


I like the RF package, it can rattle my mirrors and the car's next to me so it's all good....

The lack of upgrades with it does suck...The pre-exsisting sub makes it immpossible to just mod around it, you need a new amp, new head unit and a new sub...

But like I said...I still like the system for driving around


----------



## JDMDIVA (Sep 15, 2003)

how many watts is the RF pkg and ive been wondering why cant u get ABS w/ the brembos???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

abs sucks, brembos are overpriced imo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> abs sucks, brembos are overpriced imo.


ABS does suck. Except in snow their is no need for it and driving in snow is never a great idea. Brembos may be overpriced but are least more useful than ABS.


----------

